# Kent cruise, Sunday 28th March



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

New meeting place for this one guys and girls its at the Eureka Park in Ashford

We will meet at 10.00am and set off at 10.30
Going towards Canterbury then cutting across the downs which should have some good views not that we can stop but passengers will get a good look then get onto Stone street which will take us all the way down to Hythe from there we will travel towards Dymchurch along the seafront then through new romney and back up to Ashford this will take about 2.5 hours ish with a couple of stops then we will finish in a pub for drinks and eats if you want to although as its a Sunday people might be out for pub lunches so i will check out some pubs and let you know.

1.ian222
2. ukrpg
3. stranger
4. triplefan
5. jayttapp
6. t rob t
7. tt51
8. Hardrhino
9. Kentishtt (poss)
10. Oggy
11.bjgilbert
12.audi_tt83
13.phil1953
14.Kmbd


----------



## UKRPG (Oct 14, 2009)

Should be up for this Ian


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

Well done mate, it is a while away.


----------



## sTTranger (Oct 21, 2008)

im all up for this one, will have my car by then, missed the last one as i couldnt get my truck back from my builder 

Dave


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

Nice one Dave, will be good to see the rs


----------



## triplefan (Sep 3, 2008)

Should be good for this and would love to come, although work might get in the way


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

Ok Andy let me know nearer the time


----------



## jayTTapp (Dec 9, 2008)

Nice one Ian, right on my door step so count me in. If you a some pub/somewhere for lunch ideas let me know.
Jay


----------



## T ROB T (Dec 7, 2008)

Count us in, couple of minutes down the road from me excellent 

T ROB T


----------



## T ROB T (Dec 7, 2008)

ian222 said:


> New meeting place for this one guys and girls its at the Eureka Park in Ashford
> 
> We will meet at 10.00am and set off at 10.30
> Going towards Canterbury then cutting across the downs which should have some good views not that we can stop but passengers will get a good look then get onto Stone street which will take us all the way down to Hythe from there we will travel towards Dymchurch along the seafront then through new romney and back up to Ashford this will take about 2.5 hours ish with a couple of stops then we will finish in a pub for drinks and eats if you want to although as its a Sunday people might be out for pub lunches so i will check out some pubs and let you know.


Ian,
If you cut across through Wye towards Stone Street, there is a parking area at the top of Wye Hill with good views.
Might be a bit early for a stop, as its about 10 minutes from the start :roll: of 45minutes if we catch the crossing :?

Also a good stop off on Stone Street, is by Farthing Common Garden Centre, good views, car park can be a very rough 

Used to work near 6 mile garage on stone street, let me know if you need any help.

Rob


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

Cheers Rob, maybe a bit early to stop mate, i was gonna stop i think near the garden center its at the top of the hill going down towards the roundabout to join the M20 but its quite rough/uneven ground there.


----------



## T ROB T (Dec 7, 2008)

ian222 said:


> Cheers Rob, maybe a bit early to stop mate, i was gonna stop i think near the garden center its at the top of the hill going down towards the roundabout to join the M20 but its quite rough/uneven ground there.


Yeah, very rough, might be worth a check the day before, nearly took my sump out last time I stopped there. 

They do grade it every now and then. :?

Rob


----------



## sTTranger (Oct 21, 2008)

any1 heading down to ashford from the bexleyheath end??


----------



## UKRPG (Oct 14, 2009)

Yup - I'm coming in from Braintree so can meet at the start of the A2/A/M20


----------



## sTTranger (Oct 21, 2008)

sounds good, i take it your coming across the dartford crossing, i can meet you at the BP petrol station on the A2, its en-route and by gravesend  , that way no need to come off the motorway and we can cruise on [smiley=dude.gif]


----------



## triplefan (Sep 3, 2008)

sTTranger said:


> sounds good, i take it your coming across the dartford crossing, i can meet you at the BP petrol station on the A2, its en-route and by gravesend  , that way no need to come off the motorway and we can cruise on [smiley=dude.gif]


Dave do you mean here, and what time?

http://maps.google.co.uk/maps/ms?ie=UTF ... 9ec1f16cbd


----------



## sTTranger (Oct 21, 2008)

spot on, not sure what time, i can get there in 20min from my house so on time i am flexible 

Will you be joining us triplefan :?: ??
I


----------



## TT51 (Feb 28, 2009)

I should be up for this Ian.

Dave, Rich, Andy the BP on the A2 sounds like a good spot to meet


----------



## triplefan (Sep 3, 2008)

sTTranger said:


> spot on, not sure what time, i can get there in 20min from my house so on time i am flexible
> 
> Will you be joining us triplefan :?: ??
> I


Really want to be there, but can't commit 100%


----------



## UKRPG (Oct 14, 2009)

Works for me Neal


----------



## sTTranger (Oct 21, 2008)

any1 else guna be joining us?


----------



## Hardrhino (Apr 30, 2009)

Should be ok for this......

Re the meet on A2... BP is now off the main road, short blast round a roundabout!

Which way are you planning to go to Ashford.... A2, Faversham then down A251 (good road if quiet) or M20?

Nick


----------



## KentishTT (Jun 28, 2007)

I'll try & make it if I can.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KentishTT (Jun 28, 2007)

sTTranger said:


> any1 else guna be joining us?


I'll try & make it if I can.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Oggy (Dec 22, 2009)

Never been on a meet before but up for this one as I live so close!

There is a good food pub in Challock called the Halfway House, they have a large dining area out the back and food is good!

http://www.streetmap.co.uk/newmap.srf?x ... 2&z=0&ar=Y


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

I know the place mate yeah it is very nice there but i expect it will be packed on Sunday, then again so will everywhere.


----------



## bjgilbert (Dec 17, 2009)

Sounds good Ian - count me in for my first meet! Ashford is local to me so no worries there.

Decent views at Wye downs for sure, should be up for some grub après meet too 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

Nice one mate, good to see new faces


----------



## T ROB T (Dec 7, 2008)

Halfway House is very good, 5 minutes from my house, drive past everyday from work.

Its packed out most Sundays.

Ian, if you want me to pop in and ask if they will fence off an area let me know (PM)

Rob


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

Dave love that new car mate, cant wait to see that.

Rob pm sent


----------



## sTTranger (Oct 21, 2008)

thanks mate, ill be getting the cat bypass doen straight after i pick it up  , going directly to aps, also wanna paint the wing entirely matt silver and get the rims done - diamond polished face with matt blue inserts 

Not sure how much i will get done before the cruise, but ill try my best [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## taTTy (Oct 27, 2007)

Prob just a little far this this one which is a shame as i missed the last one cos of the weather ... but deffo catch up with you guys sometime soon

Have a great meet


----------



## audi_tt 83 (Feb 13, 2008)

Now i am off work for the next few weeks i should be able to make this meet, will be my first TT cruise


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

taTTy said:


> Prob just a little far this this one which is a shame as i missed the last one cos of the weather ... but deffo catch up with you guys sometime soon
> 
> Have a great meet


No worries Terry, thought it might be pushing it a bit for you.



audi_tt 83 said:


> Now i am off work for the next few weeks i should be able to make this meet, will be my first TT cruise


NIce one mate i will add you.


----------



## ross_cj250 (Mar 1, 2008)

Do you have to be a TTOC member for this?

It's right on my door-step but the day after we get back from a short break...is it ok to turn up on spec or do you need confirmed numbers?

Regards
Ross


----------



## sTTranger (Oct 21, 2008)

just turn up mate, and you dont need to be a ttoc member, its just a little get together. Go for a nice cruise, fingers crossed the sun will be shining


----------



## sTTranger (Oct 21, 2008)

forgot to say, and a nice bite to eat [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## ross_cj250 (Mar 1, 2008)

sTTranger said:


> just turn up mate, and you dont need to be a ttoc member, its just a little get together. Go for a nice cruise, fingers crossed the sun will be shining


I'll see if I can sort some time...it's the day after we get back from a short break so I could be in trouble with 'the management' if I clear off for the day to look at cars.

I might try and show up first thing to wave you all off and say a quick hello for next time...and get a look at your new motor, the pic' looks stunning!

Regards
Ross


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

Yeah come on down mate always be another one


----------



## bjgilbert (Dec 17, 2009)

A mate has a 350Z - I'll see if I can drag him along too ;-)


----------



## T ROB T (Dec 7, 2008)

Ian,
Haven't forgotten about the Halfway House. They are holiday until Thursday so will try and ask them then.

Rob


----------



## sTTranger (Oct 21, 2008)

h9i guys. guna test my new dogcam hqr2 on this trip, but ive gotta see if i can borrow my mates laptop as i only have 1 16mb card to download too as we go :?






heres a quick look


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

I keep meaning to come to a Kent meet as I want to meet you lot  . I don't think I will be coming to this one sadly it might be a bit far possibly. Will the next meet after this one be at the Dartford place where you have had them previously? 8)


----------



## T ROB T (Dec 7, 2008)

Ian, You have mail 

Been up to the Halfway House and they are OK as an end venue, but car park isn't the biggest and Sunday they are always fully booked 

Rob


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

Yes mate i know what you mean, think we are gonna have to give it a miss mate. If there is 10 of us eating then thats gonna take up half the car park and there is no room for any over spill. It mat have to be somewhere like pizza hut??????


----------



## T ROB T (Dec 7, 2008)

Yeah, its a shame about the car park

Finish at Eastwell Manor??  :roll: :wink:


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

Defo wont want to eat there judging by their prices.

Could finish there i will e mail them


----------



## T ROB T (Dec 7, 2008)

ian222 said:


> Defo wont want to eat there judging by their prices.
> 
> Could finish there i will e mail them


Let me know how you get on, if you want me to scope it out let me know 8)


----------



## PHIL1953 (Feb 28, 2010)

We will join you from East Sussex so will set the alarm clock. Look forward to it.

Phil & Debbie


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

Ok Phil see you then


----------



## KimTT (Jul 12, 2009)

we should be able to make this


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

Great, come on down we are a friendly bunch


----------



## 225rocket (Jan 1, 2010)

Event sounds good its a sunday im not working yay will be nice to come along as not been to any meets as been working or things at last min pop up.


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

Good man, not heard back from Eastwell Manor so not good there.


----------



## jayTTapp (Dec 9, 2008)

ian222 said:


> Good man, not heard back from Eastwell Manor so not good there.


Ian,

I have a contact for Eastwell Manor - PM what you are thinking of going there for and I see what I can do.

Also there is several other places around the area....

Jay


----------



## sTTranger (Oct 21, 2008)

sorry for going off topic, but jaytap who is that in your avatr


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

sTTranger said:


> sorry for going off topic, but jaytap who is that in your avatr


He reckons its his wife. :lol:

Oh and Jay its only for photos mate


----------



## UKRPG (Oct 14, 2009)

ian222 said:


> sTTranger said:
> 
> 
> > sorry for going off topic, but jaytap who is that in your avatr
> ...


Yes, shes got a thing about DRL's


----------



## jayTTapp (Dec 9, 2008)

She's the contact at Eastwell Manor....posing in may car the last time I was there.

Yes she does like the DRL's and answers to the call of "darling wifey" :lol:

Just photo's might cause a problem - but I'll ask.

Jay


----------



## sTTranger (Oct 21, 2008)

and she got a sister  , back to the point, can we now cofirm who is meeting at the bp on the a2 and what time please, so i can


----------



## sTTranger (Oct 21, 2008)

hellloooooooooo, anybody there 

Guys what time are we meeting at the bp. I am taking my mrs home on saturday night and need to know what time i need to be on the move :?


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

Come on guys Dave needs to know


----------



## UKRPG (Oct 14, 2009)

Do you want to go for 9am Dave?

I think Neil's joining us there also


----------



## sTTranger (Oct 21, 2008)

UKRPG said:


> Do you want to go for 9am Dave?
> 
> I think Neil's joining us there also


okay, sounds good, ill shall be at the bp for 9am [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

is it just niel i thought there was guna be 4 of us, i shall also bring my camera equipment, will be a good time to give it a test run


----------



## sTTranger (Oct 21, 2008)

right, if every1 is still coming as far as im aware, these should be the people meeting at the bp unless ive missread there posts

Ukrpg - confirmed
Me  - confirmed
triplefan
TT51
hadrino ?


----------



## triplefan (Sep 3, 2008)

sTTranger said:


> right, if every1 is still coming as far as im aware, these should be the people meeting at the bp unless ive missread there posts
> 
> Ukrpg - confirmed
> Me  - confirmed
> ...


Still not sure if we can definitely make it, but will see you at 9 if we can


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

Hardrhino is coming from sittingbourne


----------



## UKRPG (Oct 14, 2009)

looking at the latest google mapping and pictures this petrol station is now off the motorway as such can I suggest we go slightly further down where theres an Esso actually on the A2


----------



## sTTranger (Oct 21, 2008)

no probs sounds good. So esso at 9am [smiley=thumbsup.gif] .

I was trying to think of one with a mcdonalds :roll:

Any excuse to grab a quick muffin


----------



## bjgilbert (Dec 17, 2009)

For the rest of us meeting at Eureka Park - is that the Cineworld side, or the business park side?

MOT fail yesterday due to, erm, 'slick' fronts - hope I get my new boots by Sunday!


----------



## Hardrhino (Apr 30, 2009)

Not sure if we can make it.... My X messed up the weekends with my lad !

As for the Esso on the A2......... They knocked it down last year when they widened the A2.
There is still a pull in as such but not strictly a layby.
Your best bet would be the BP, easy to get to as its off at Gravesend then a quick shimmy round a roundabout.
Loads of room as the old A2 makes up the new road out of it.

Best drive for you from there is along to Junc 6, Faversham, then down to Ashford.... 
Nice sweeping bends, quick blast straights and good tarmac (mostly) only know as I used to scratch down there on the bike often enough.

Nick


----------



## sTTranger (Oct 21, 2008)

Hardrhino said:


> Not sure if we can make it.... My X messed up the weekends with my lad !
> 
> As for the Esso on the A2......... They knocked it down last year when they widened the A2.
> There is still a pull in as such but not strictly a layby.
> ...


cheers hardrhino, sounds like a good route. It may have to be the bp then guys. We can also grab a quick coffee and a pastry :roll:

sorry been training so much im on a bit of an eating frenzy when i can get away from the mrs


----------



## Hardrhino (Apr 30, 2009)

:lol: Dave :lol:

You always go on about the grub..... Thought i was bad!

If we are coming then might meet at Faversham junction....
Will grab your mob number if so.....


----------



## sTTranger (Oct 21, 2008)

Hardrhino said:


> :lol: Dave :lol:
> 
> You always go on about the grub..... Thought i was bad!
> 
> ...


k, no probs, shall i pm it over


----------



## UKRPG (Oct 14, 2009)

BP it is - the value of local knowledge!!


----------



## audi_tt 83 (Feb 13, 2008)

so whats the total plan ? i am from rainham, is there a post code for the location in the eureka park ? and also where is the pub/eatery ?


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

There is no real location in the Eureka park just in the car park by pizza hut. The pub is the Halfway house located near Ashford once we are there i will show you how to get back onto the M2.


----------



## sTTranger (Oct 21, 2008)

audi_tt 83 said:


> so whats the total plan ? i am from rainham, is there a post code for the location in the eureka park ? and also where is the pub/eatery ?


hi tt83, your welcome to come with us  , the more the merrier, we will be meeting at the bp located just off the a2. If you would like a plan there is one on this thread somewhere, let me know and ill dig it out


----------



## jayTTapp (Dec 9, 2008)

Guys,

Sorry can't arrange anything for Eastwell Manor, well not without spending money.

Ian, all set on the Halfway House?, as I could come up with another idea if needed.

Postcode for Pizza Hut at Eureka is,
Pizza Hut Ashford Leisure Park 
Trinity Road 
Eureka Science Park 
Ashford 
Kent 
TN25 4AB

Since you was kast there, new Mcd's opened for anyone early enough for brekkie or coffee's.

See ya all Sunday
Jay


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

Yeah Halfeay house is sorted i am meeting Rob there in the morning to mark off some parking spaces.


----------



## T ROB T (Dec 7, 2008)

ian222 said:


> Yeah Halfeay house is sorted i am meeting Rob there in the morning to mark off some parking spaces.


I am sure Ian will post before Sunday, but thought I would jump the gun... :wink:

Halfway House will be very busy on Sunday, they normally get fully booked, if anyone coming wants to have something to eat there (Well recommened) I suggest you book as soon as possible:

Halfway House 01233 740258

Rob


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

Oh sorry Rob i thought thats what you were booking?


----------



## T ROB T (Dec 7, 2008)

ian222 said:


> Oh sorry Rob i thought thats what you were booking?


No, Just the parking, Drinks etc will be OK in the conservatory, but tables will have to be booked in advance for food.

Rob


----------



## sTTranger (Oct 21, 2008)

are we guna be eating??

Dont wanna find myself sitting there by myself :lol:


----------



## T ROB T (Dec 7, 2008)

sTTranger said:


> are we guna be eating??
> 
> Dont wanna find myself sitting there by myself :lol:


 :lol: :lol: :lol:

OK, I have just booked a table for up to 14 for 13:30, Please, Please, Please, could everyone confirm if they want to eat or not.

Rob


----------



## bjgilbert (Dec 17, 2009)

I won't be eating rob (swift half may be an option however)


----------



## TT51 (Feb 28, 2009)

I'll have to say no Rob as I'm unsure if I'll make it on Sunday at the moment its clashed with the British motorcross championship 1st round at Canada Heights.

Sorry guys but I think I'll most probably be a no show


----------



## sTTranger (Oct 21, 2008)

Well be arriving there about 2pm, i take it, so id be happy to stay and eat if every1 wants to. I just dont want to be on my jack jones (see above post). Otherwise i guess ill just grab something on the way back. My mate wants me to go the kent modifed car club meet after :?


----------



## TT51 (Feb 28, 2009)

Dave looks like you will be on your jack eating like that there won't be any left


----------



## T ROB T (Dec 7, 2008)

sTTranger said:


> Well be arriving there about 2pm, i take it, so id be happy to stay and eat if every1 wants to. I just dont want to be on my jack jones (see above post). Otherwise i guess ill just grab something on the way back. My mate wants me to go the kent modifed car club meet after :?


I am sure if you are on your own, I maybe able to force something down  Food is really really good


----------



## sTTranger (Oct 21, 2008)

in that case, we shall just have a drink, ill ring me mum or me nan on the way home and get them to cook ready for my arrival  [smiley=indian_chief.gif]


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

Well i will be eating Dave.

Nevermind neil meet ya on the next one


----------



## sTTranger (Oct 21, 2008)

whoop whoop. seat for too then please


----------



## T ROB T (Dec 7, 2008)

We will be passing by my house on the way to the pub (I think, if we are coming from Ashford at the end??), will have the mascot with us, so will have to drop her off first as I do not think she will be allowed in the pub :roll:

Rob


----------



## S&amp;S (Mar 29, 2009)

Don't think we can make it but this seems to be a good place to get some recommendation for a good sprayer in or near Medway? Got some laqure peeling on the door


----------



## sTTranger (Oct 21, 2008)

S&S said:


> Don't think we can make it but this seems to be a good place to get some recommendation for a good sprayer in or near Medway? Got some laqure peeling on the door


how come mate, gaffer tape will fix the laqure problem


----------



## S&amp;S (Mar 29, 2009)

Ok maybe able to come down myself but have to be somewhere at 1 in rainham, where is the drive going?


----------



## sTTranger (Oct 21, 2008)

ian222 said:


> New meeting place for this one guys and girls its at the Eureka Park in Ashford
> 
> We will meet at 10.00am and set off at 10.30
> Going towards Canterbury then cutting across the downs which should have some good views not that we can stop but passengers will get a good look then get onto Stone street which will take us all the way down to Hythe from there we will travel towards Dymchurch along the seafront then through new romney and back up to Ashford this will take about 2.5 hours ish with a couple of stops


RAC route planner says 59 mins from raiunham to ashford. You should come down, will be good to meet [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## triplefan (Sep 3, 2008)

Looks like we can make it [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]

2 for food as well, if Dave leaves us any :wink:


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

Good man Andy


----------



## S&amp;S (Mar 29, 2009)

if i can make it ill meet with you guys at BP garage and cruise up to ashford with you , but dont think i will be able to do the main drive, but really would like some people to look and my dam door and advise what needs to be done.


----------



## UKRPG (Oct 14, 2009)

Well be there at the BP garage until 9am so it will be good to see you


----------



## 225rocket (Jan 1, 2010)

Anyone driving from medway area?


----------



## S&amp;S (Mar 29, 2009)

I am mate, from gillingham so thought a quick blast through the Medway tunnel to gravesend would only take 5 mins, where in Medway.


----------



## sTTranger (Oct 21, 2008)

hey guys, if your cominng through the medway tunnel, did you want to meet us at the bp??

We will be leaving the bp at 9am, so would be best to get there for about 8:45, grab a coffee, chit chat and go


----------



## S&amp;S (Mar 29, 2009)

Sounds like a plan see you tomorrow


----------



## 225rocket (Jan 1, 2010)

Know this sounds dumb :? but the bp by medway tunnel?


----------



## triplefan (Sep 3, 2008)

Think (hope) it's this one here

http://maps.google.com/maps?f=q&source= ... 5&t=h&z=17


----------



## sTTranger (Oct 21, 2008)

soory mate but its the bp above. You will be joining the a2 about 2mins down the road :? . Your more then welcome to meet us there


----------



## Hardrhino (Apr 30, 2009)

Should be ok for tomo......  As should the weather.... 

I'll meet you at the Faversham junc. 
At the junction as you turn to head for Ashford i should be parked on the side.
If not keep going and i'll head to Ashford.

Nick


----------



## S&amp;S (Mar 29, 2009)

Rocket it's just of the a2 after the wainscot bypass I'll be leaving about 8.30 from gillingham to meet the others at 8.45


----------



## S&amp;S (Mar 29, 2009)

I love the bit going down the hill on the faversham ashford road


----------



## T ROB T (Dec 7, 2008)

S&S said:


> I love the bit going down the hill on the faversham ashford road


Look out to your left in the valley, I will wave 

Nearly taken out a few bikes turning into the track


----------



## 225rocket (Jan 1, 2010)

ok now i know where it is lol, i will be setting alarm early as i aint a morning person, hope the weather holds off for 2moz.


----------



## T ROB T (Dec 7, 2008)

Can we have a show of hands for food at the Halfway House............. [smiley=gossip.gif]

Rob


----------



## triplefan (Sep 3, 2008)

2 for food here


----------



## T ROB T (Dec 7, 2008)

triplefan said:


> 2 for food here


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: Thanks


----------



## S&amp;S (Mar 29, 2009)

ok so do the clocks go forward one hours tomorrow??????


----------



## UKRPG (Oct 14, 2009)

Yes tonight forward 1 hour


----------



## T ROB T (Dec 7, 2008)

UKRPG said:


> Yes tonight forward 1 hour


ARHHHHHHHHHH, you beat me to it 

Just been told.......good job as I would have forgot and been an hour late    

Good job an early riser :roll:

Rob


----------



## T ROB T (Dec 7, 2008)

Anymore for Food, have 4 so far for a table of 14, hope your hungry guys :lol:

Well, losing an hours sleep should help


----------



## PHIL1953 (Feb 28, 2010)

Hi,
Looking forward to meeting you all & the cruise, sorry can't stop for food afterwards as we will have the dog with us, neglected him today as went to Volksworld at Sandown Park. Phil & Debbie


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

Hiya,
Phil you have a PM.


----------



## sTTranger (Oct 21, 2008)

morning guys, weathers lookin good, see you at the bp [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## T ROB T (Dec 7, 2008)

sTTranger said:


> morning guys, weathers lookin good, see you at the bp [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


Any bets on how many have forgotten to put their clocks forward  :lol:


----------



## ausTT (Feb 19, 2010)

Wish ic ould attend - im from kent (but live in cyprus) miss meets and general car banter - even a good garage like awesome would make me smile .

Get some good snaps up so i can see all the mervelous cars in teh Kent sunshine


----------



## Hardrhino (Apr 30, 2009)

ausTT said:


> Wish ic ould attend - im from kent (but live in cyprus) miss meets and general car banter - even a good garage like awesome would make me smile .
> 
> Get some good snaps up so i can see all the mervelous cars in teh Kent sunshine


I don't know....... Some people just don't make the effort.  

Enjoy the Cyprus weather.............


----------



## audi_tt 83 (Feb 13, 2008)

went to bed late and forgot the loss of an hour but just got up and ready to make my way. i think my partner and i will be eating, but i need to find a halfords as her bmw last night flagged up low oil


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

I forgot the clocks went forward, luckily the mrs gets up before me.


----------



## T ROB T (Dec 7, 2008)

ian222 said:


> I forgot the clocks went forward, luckily the mrs gets up before me.


 :lol: :lol: :lol:

See you at 9:15????? :?:


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

Yes Rob


----------



## Hardrhino (Apr 30, 2009)

Just joined the M2 with two Escort Cossies, an RS500 and a few more.

Nice!


----------



## T ROB T (Dec 7, 2008)

Sorry to shoot off, had a call from home (Nothing Major), hope the pub was good

T ROB T


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

Did wonder where you went Rob, i left your wood stake things at the pub mate just incase you wanted them, i took the rope and reserved signs.

Thanks very much for helping out Rob the pub were very friendly no problems in there they even tried setting me up on a date, i am taken so then theytried with second best Dave ha ha.

Thanks for everyone who came it was a good drive so will have to do it again sometime, good to see some new faces and hope to see them again at the usual place next month (Dartford). Cheers all


----------



## T ROB T (Dec 7, 2008)

ian222 said:


> Did wonder where you went Rob, i left your wood stake things at the pub mate just incase you wanted them, i took the rope and reserved signs.
> 
> Thanks very much for helping out Rob the pub were very friendly no problems in there they even tried setting me up on a date, i am taken so then theytried with second best Dave ha ha.


I will let them keep the post :wink:

Came past the pub around 3ish, but couldn't stop, you had all gone by the time I came back 

It was a good drive, glad the sun came out as well. We should make Ashford the main get together point, lot easier on my fuel bill :roll:

Thanks Ian

Rob


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

Yeah poss, maybe make it the halfway house every other month


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

If you make it Dartford or halfway house I will be able to come to the next one


----------



## sTTranger (Oct 21, 2008)

hey guys, just wanna say that it was great to meet every1 today, some very nice roads indeed, guna have a play with the videos and see what i can put together [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## T ROB T (Dec 7, 2008)

First Pics.....
View attachment 1


----------



## KimTT (Jul 12, 2009)

hey guys... gutted i didnt make it!
was at a car meet in lakeside untill stupid O'clock this morning!! 
went for a wee little drive today tho... making the most of the sun, and spotted you guys! near new romney!


----------



## T ROB T (Dec 7, 2008)

k10mbd said:


> hey guys... gutted i didnt make it!
> was at a car meet in lakeside untill stupid O'clock this morning!!
> went for a wee little drive today tho... making the most of the sun, and spotted you guys! near new romney!


You should have just tagged along once spotted :?

I saw a few others going the other way, did you get a flash?


----------



## triplefan (Sep 3, 2008)

Well done Ian, great day out, good roads, good company and a round trip of 210 miles 



Dotti said:


> If you make it Dartford or halfway house I will be able to come to the next one


That's not our halfway house, it's theirs, just outside Ashford :lol: But next month it's Dartford, so no excuses :wink:

Some snaps


----------



## sTTranger (Oct 21, 2008)

guys im pissed

[smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif]

been puttin this video together for 2 hours and as i was adding the last touches windows movie maker crashed and all gone

[smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif]

IM PISSED :evil: :evil:


----------



## S&amp;S (Mar 29, 2009)

sTTranger said:


> guys im pissed
> 
> [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> 
> ...


Harsh would have be good to have seen it. Had a great time today it was very nice to meet everyone and we can't wait till the next meet


----------



## bjgilbert (Dec 17, 2009)

Noooooo!

Good meet though guys, excellent choice of roads Ian! Had a brill morning / lunch out and great to meet you all, here's to the next one (by which time I'll hopefully have her a damn sight cleaner!)

P.S. Took some pics, but reckon those posted already cover it 

Cheers,
Ben


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

triplefan said:


> Dotti said:
> 
> 
> > If you make it Dartford or halfway house I will be able to come to the next one


That's not our halfway house, it's theirs, just outside Ashford :lol: But next month it's Dartford, so no excuses :wink:

I'm a bit blonde thinking that aren't I! :lol:  We also had a good turn out yesterday over at Colchester 8)


----------



## Hardrhino (Apr 30, 2009)

sTTranger said:


> guys im pissed
> 
> [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> 
> ...


Dave mate..... You lost it all off the memory card too????

Thanks for giving Ryan a ride though, he did love your mota..... Thought i'd lost him to the RS dark side for good 
but then he said to me "his roof doesn't come off" and all was well with the the world again. TTR's rock! :lol: :lol:

Ian,
Really enjoyed the route and glad the weather held out..... _Oh i do like to have the roof down beside the sea..... _

Looking forward to next month with the new faces from today and some extra Essex TT'ers..... 

Nick


----------



## sTTranger (Oct 21, 2008)

no mate, all is good with the raw data, it was the vid i had made in the movie maker, just puttin together a quick short vid now :?


----------



## sTTranger (Oct 21, 2008)

Hardrhino said:


> Dave mate..... You lost it all off the memory card too????
> 
> Thanks for giving Ryan a ride though, he did love your mota..... Thought i'd lost him to the RS dark side for good
> but then he said to me "his roof doesn't come off" and all was well with the the world again. TTR's rock! :lol: :lol:
> ...


No probs mate, hes welcome anytime and i enjoyed the company. Bright lad, gave me some great tip on getting some lenses for closer images .

Make sure you post him this link, think hed like to see how it came out.


----------



## jayTTapp (Dec 9, 2008)

sTTranger said:


> guys im pissed
> 
> [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> 
> ...


Just sent a PM....


----------



## KimTT (Jul 12, 2009)

ahhh the pics!!

as soon as you decide to do a meet down this way again let me know... we'llbe there! for sure!


----------



## sTTranger (Oct 21, 2008)

Here you go guys, not very good, lost alot of quality on the upload :?

Tell me what you think


----------



## Hardrhino (Apr 30, 2009)

Nice video matey....


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

sTTranger said:


> Here you go guys, not very good, lost alot of quality on the upload :?
> 
> Tell me what you think


nice work mate ,, :lol: :lol: :lol: 
( shame about the background noise !! )


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

sTTranger said:


> Here you go guys, not very good, lost alot of quality on the upload :?
> 
> Tell me what you think


Look at you posey kent cruisers 8)

Great vid and sound of your TTRS 8) . Doesn't look like it goes fast enough though!


----------



## bjgilbert (Dec 17, 2009)

Looks good to me mate - cheers for putting it together  A sunny day made it all the more enjoyable!


----------



## audi_tt 83 (Feb 13, 2008)

i used to go to a lot of car meets with my old astra coupe and i have to admit, everyone i met yesterday was really nice, i felt welcome and as for the drive that was really good, both kayleigh and i had a really good day out. loveing the video also as your tailing me a lot  shame the hump back bridge wasn't in it. everything has to be arranged for me around my job, but if i am free i will make any meet and definately another cruise. thanks ian and thanks everyone


----------



## sTTranger (Oct 21, 2008)

The vid i made the first time evry1 and everything as was twice as long, but i lost it [smiley=bigcry.gif]

Im still gettin used to playin around with it and the setting, hopefuly next time it will be better :wink:


----------



## S&amp;S (Mar 29, 2009)

Vid was excelent, I almost feel famous being on YouTube


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

Just seen the vid Dave looks good mate, like that.

bjgilbert
S&S
audi tt 83

Good to see you all as you were new hope you can make it to some more.


----------



## S&amp;S (Mar 29, 2009)

We will be at the next one hopefully with a nice shiney new side


----------



## PHIL1953 (Feb 28, 2010)

Hi,
Great cruise, thanks for waiting for us and thanks especially to Rob, Deb & Mascot for making us welcome. Did get lost after the last fuel stop, traffic lights changed and we lost you all, so went home. 
Phil & Debbie


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

Sorry Phil i didnt speak to you, i was always speaking to others when i saw you free. Apologies


----------



## PHIL1953 (Feb 28, 2010)

No worries,we'll have a chat next time. Phil


----------

